# So before tip it is $1 to deliver starbucks drinks?



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Gtfo I'd rather delivery food for $1. Pax got money, Uber should fix this.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

In PHX that would be a whole .50 cent piece tip. Our minimum is 2 dollars. Both guber an the pax can go to hellllll


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> In PHX that would be a whole .50 cent piece tip. Our minimum is 2 dollars. Both guber an the pax can go to hellllll


Eff that you're better off working a minimum wage job


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Gtfo I'd rather delivery food for $1. Pax got money, Uber should fix this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 626787


The question why the stupid minion ants are accepting these? If they stop accepting these lowball offers, the algorithm would stop sending them.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

In my area a $2.50 is the minimum, it means no tip was added.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Gtfo I'd rather delivery food for $1. Pax got money, Uber should fix this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 626787


That’s likely a non-tipper. $2.50-3.50 about right for a Starbucks in my area.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s likely a non-tipper. $2.50-3.50 about right for a Starbucks in my area.


Damn , I thought Uber x was bad


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Plenty of two dollar deliveries in H-Town and I was told ten dollars an hour for a driver is a decent living wage and that was Uber telling me that!

Uber is pissed off that no one is jumping for those low paying ones and are demanding driver’s to do it or else face the consequences!

So put me up against the wall and fire your shots because I ain’t taking no two dollar fare!


----------

